# Hickory Hill Cemetery 2013



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

My 2013 yard haunt video I call HICKORY HILL CEMETERY, hope you like. The music is THE HEAVY "AND WHEN I DIE".:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hate to tell you this, but that cobra is not doing his job of keeping rats from chewing on your props:jol:

I like the scene with the two skellies having a pleasant chat while enjoying the night air. Looks like you have the "Tricks and Treats" video from AtmosFearFX. How did your visitors like it? We got the same one and it was a big hit with the neighbors.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Tell those 2 lazy skeletons to get off their bones. There's more digging to be done. I enjoyed your video and setup.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hate to tell you this, but that cobra is not doing his job of keeping rats from chewing on your props:jol:
> 
> I like the scene with the two skellies having a pleasant chat while enjoying the night air. Looks like you have the "Tricks and Treats" video from AtmosFearFX. How did your visitors like it? We got the same one and it was a big hit with the neighbors.


Roxy the projection DVD is a hit and half the people did not even know how it worked. One guy asked if their were four people inside acting out the scenes.:jol:


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent!, looked great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was great and Loved the music!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the projection was really cool - very nice job


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The corpses by the entrance on those chairs were cool. Liked the werewolf projection too. The 2 skellies chatting on the coffin were pretty funny!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job with the projection, and I love the zombie at the end of the vid. cool music.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Fun haunt.....Nice work....


----------



## kennyt15 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks Great! I saw the thread title and was confused....My haunt is called Hickory Hill Manor! My road name is Hickory Hill Dr and its just too awesome a name not to use!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that was really fun! Thanks for sharing. I'll bet the kids were thrilled. Oh, loved the music too.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I live on Hickory Hill Drive here in Jacksonville Florida, "Hickory Hill Cemetery", sounds real.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*And When I Die by The Heavy*





*There were some positive comments about the music I used for my "HICKORY HILL CEMETERY", 2013 Haunt video so I am posting the entire song and some info too. I did not make the very cool True Blood video.

"And When I Die" was one of the first songs recorded by Nyro, when she was 17 years old. She then sold the song to folk group Peter, Paul and Maryhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter,_Paul_and_Mary for $5000,who then recorded the song for their sixth studio album The Peter, Paul and Mary Albumhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Peter,_Paul_and_Mary_Album.
The song was later recorded by American rock group Blood, Sweat & Tearshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood,_Sweat_&_Tears for their self titled second albumhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood,_Sweat_&_Tears_(Blood,_Sweat_&_Tears_album) and was eventually released as the third single from the album, peaking at #2 on the Billboard hot 100.The song was covered by The Heavy[ame][URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/.../wiki/Final_Destination"][/ame][/I].[/B]:jol:*


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great JH!


----------

